# Real men eat pussy!



## 1982 (May 4, 2011)

Any others here enjoying eating pussy as much as I do? I can actually cum while eating pussy!


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 4, 2011)

hey i know ELITEBODY LIKEs TO I FOUND A PIC OF HIS MOMS PUSSY AFTER HE ATE IT


----------



## sprayherup (May 4, 2011)

Word!!

It's one of my favorite pastimes. 

It's more fun if it's hairy too!


----------



## 1982 (May 4, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Word!!
> 
> It's one of my favorite pastimes.
> 
> It's more fun if it's hairy too!



mmmm, Nothing like flossing your teeth with a pubic hair


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 4, 2011)

no but i do love to eating pussy just ask my wife she loves me eating her and her licking other pussy as well fyi this is not me or my wife lol


----------



## eyeofrah (May 4, 2011)

Amen


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 4, 2011)

I have a PhD in muff gobbling myself.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 4, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> Word!!
> 
> It's one of my favorite pastimes.
> 
> It's more fun if it's hairy too!



That's only cause you fantasize about that much hair being on your scalp.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 4, 2011)

I approve of this thread and of all of you pussy eating muther fuckers.


----------



## Hated (May 4, 2011)

But I noticed most men on here are pussies. Am I wrong?


----------



## sprayherup (May 4, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> That's only cause you fantasize about that much hair being on your scalp.


 
Yeah so?


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2011)

CD gave me pictures of her Mound.. I'll say this much, "If there's grass on the field, play ball!"


----------



## Work IN Progress (May 4, 2011)

Real real men lick buttholes. Eating pussy is for amateurs. Besides, any woman that says she dosent like her shidder tongued is a cocksucking liar.


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 4, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Real real men lick buttholes. Eating pussy is for amateurs. Besides, any woman that says she dosent like her shidder tongued is a cocksucking liar.


 
rep.


----------



## Saney (May 4, 2011)

I'll see if i can get one of IM's finest girls to Pinch a loaf then have you tongue their ass


----------



## CellarDoor (May 4, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> CD gave me pictures of her Mound.. I'll say this much, "If there's grass on the field, play ball!"



This ^^^^




Is not true.  My field is bare.



Hated said:


> But I noticed most men on here are pussies. Am I wrong?




I will go with "most men are pussies"    





I pull out my strap on and you bitches start cryin.


----------



## sprayherup (May 4, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> CD gave me pictures of her Mound.. I'll say this much, "If there's grass on the field, play ball!"


 
I thought it looked like a wizard sleeve.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 4, 2011)

sprayherup said:


> I thought it looked like a wizard sleeve.



Coming from the man that is only half a tictac.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 4, 2011)

lol, no wonder you eat pussy.


----------



## sprayherup (May 4, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Coming from the man that is only half a tictac.


 
Bitches need to pick their teeth too.


----------



## MadScientist (May 4, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I approve of this thread and of all of you pussy eating muther fuckers.


 I am a pussy eating muther fucker...however, I am always looking to improve my skills (never too old to learn, right?)...CellarDoor, what's your favorite technique and why?


----------



## 1982 (May 4, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Real real men lick buttholes. Eating pussy is for amateurs. Besides, any woman that says she dosent like her shidder tongued is a cocksucking liar.



I eat pussy, Tongue fuck the ass and pussy hole, suck on the clit and love love love to suck on some beautiful ass toes! 

Damn! My mouth is watering right now just thinking about it


----------



## Aries1 (May 4, 2011)

1982 said:


> I eat pussy, Tongue fuck the ass and pussy hole, suck on the clit and love love love to suck on some beautiful ass toes!
> 
> Damn! My mouth is watering right now just thinking about it


Your breath must smell like a crisp, clean summer's day.


----------



## 1982 (May 4, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Your breath must smell like a crisp, clean summer's day.



As long as I floss my teeth with the pubic hair and brush them 3 times a day, All is well


----------



## Aries1 (May 4, 2011)

1982 said:


> As long as I floss my teeth with the pubic hair and brush them 3 times a day, All is well


Ah yes. Nothing like the taste of cholera and foot fungus in the morning.


----------



## phosphor (May 4, 2011)




----------



## 1982 (May 4, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Ah yes. Nothing like the taste of cholera and foot fungus in the morning.



You messing with dirty females? Is it possible that you have athletes foot in the corner of your mouth?


----------



## Aries1 (May 4, 2011)

1982 said:


> You messing with dirty females? Is it possible that you have athletes foot in the corner of your mouth?


Hell no! I would never touch a black girl, brah.


----------



## Zaphod (May 4, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I approve of this thread and of all of you pussy eating muther fuckers.


----------



## Zaphod (May 4, 2011)

1982 said:


> You messing with dirty females? Is it possible that you have athletes foot in the corner of your mouth?



Aries1 doesn't mess with women.  He just messes around with dirty homeless men to get his 69 fix for the day.


----------



## 1982 (May 4, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> Hell no! I would never touch a black girl, brah.



Damn my bad. Your into incest, Sorry.


----------



## Aries1 (May 4, 2011)

1982 said:


> Damn my bad. Your into incest, Sorry.


I see what you did there...


----------



## CellarDoor (May 4, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> I am a pussy eating muther fucker...however, I am always looking to improve my skills (never too old to learn, right?)...CellarDoor, what's your favorite technique and why?



Start slow, like a tongue kiss with a little sucking at the end. It's best when the guy starts on the right side and slides his tongue over to the left in a circle around the clit.  Then as the orgasm builds, start to finger. 

As far as why...I like it when the orgasm builds slow because it's so intense when it finally cums


----------



## MadScientist (May 5, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Start slow, like a tongue kiss with a little sucking at the end. It's best when the guy starts on the right side and slides his tongue over to the left in a circle around the clit. Then as the orgasm builds, start to finger.
> 
> As far as why...I like it when the orgasm builds slow because it's so intense when it finally cums


 Good to know....thanks.  Hey, uhhhhhh.....you're not anywhere in the Midwest by chance are ya?


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 5, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> Good to know....thanks. Hey, uhhhhhh.....you're not anywhere in the Midwest by chance are ya?


 

lmmfao!!!! lovein this thread and most men arent pussies just the men who do eat pussy are pussies


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 5, 2011)

Also put the palm of your left hand on her pelvic bone and push slighty forward toward her belly. this helps bring the little feller out into the open. If she lets you finger her during this as CD said, feel around inside for the rough spot which is right under where your left hand would be pressing. Google how to make a woman squirt. entertaining and informative.


----------



## easymoney (May 5, 2011)

Squirting is the bomb but you'd better wear safety goggles and a snorkle!  Hell, bring a bar of soap and a towel and just take a complete shower.  Make her squirt right after she cums and hang the fuck on


----------



## T.R.U (May 5, 2011)

aries1 said:


> hell no! I would never touch a black girl, brah.




lol im with you on this one, fuck a black bitch nasty


----------



## SFW (May 5, 2011)

If a chick squirted on me, id prob black out and choke her blue.


----------



## 1982 (May 5, 2011)

T.R.U said:


> lol im with you on this one, fuck a black bitch nasty



Posting fake pictures of Santiago Aragon and claiming they are you is nasty! Do you fantasize about him or what?

Look ELITEBODY, GETBIG11 and all the other fag ass names you go by. Your a troll and a poser! You say you hate it here so much, Yet after you get banned or ran out of your own thread you come back under a different name with the same gay ass attitude thinking we wouldn't know it was you. Soon as you started posting in the naps forum we all knew who you was. Go play in traffic kid


----------



## 1982 (May 5, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Start slow, like a tongue kiss with a little sucking at the end. It's best when the guy starts on the right side and slides his tongue over to the left in a circle around the clit.  Then as the orgasm builds, start to finger.
> 
> As far as why...I like it when the orgasm builds slow because it's so intense when it finally cums



Pics or video?


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 5, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> lmmfao!!!! lovein this thread and most men arent pussies just the men who do eat pussy are pussies


 
 i meant to say men who dont eat pussy are pussies lol


----------



## CellarDoor (May 5, 2011)

MadScientist said:


> Good to know....thanks.  Hey, uhhhhhh.....you're not anywhere in the Midwest by chance are ya?



Nope



REDDOG309 said:


> Also put the palm of your left hand on her pelvic bone and push slighty forward toward her belly. this helps bring the little feller out into the open. If she lets you finger her during this as CD said, feel around inside for the rough spot which is right under where your left hand would be pressing. Google how to make a woman squirt. entertaining and informative.


This ^^^^^^



SFW said:


> If a chick squirted on me, id prob black out and choke her blue.


Aww...Lol, but this made me fucking laugh



1982 said:


> Pics or video?



Do I have them? Yes. Am I giving them to you? No.



D-BOL-74 said:


> i meant to say men who dont eat pussy are pussies lol



I was totally gonna spank you for that other post.  But you have redeemed yourself son.


----------



## Big Pimpin (May 5, 2011)

I'm a lickalotpuss.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 5, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I was totally gonna spank you for that other post. But you have redeemed yourself son.


 

spank away!!!!


----------



## Saney (May 5, 2011)

Me and CellarDoor had some amazing Phone sex the other night... My cock is still sore from the 2 hours of LHJO..

P.s. Sorry that I didn't tell you I was LHJO off CD <3


----------



## 1982 (May 5, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Do I have them? Yes. Am I giving them to you? No.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 5, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> spank away!!!!



Bend over and don't worry until I ask you to grab you ankles.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 5, 2011)

Das Sloot said:


> Me and CellarDoor had some amazing Phone sex the other night... My cock is still sore from the 2 hours of LHJO..
> 
> P.s. Sorry that I didn't tell you I was LHJO off CD <3



Next time use baby oil. GICH!


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 5, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Bend over and don't worry until I ask you to grab you ankles.


 

i dont mind getting my salad tossed


----------



## 1982 (May 5, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> i dont mind getting my salad tossed


----------



## CellarDoor (May 5, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> i dont mind getting my salad tossed



I was thinking of something more like this.....


----------



## REDDOG309 (May 5, 2011)




----------



## DecaConstruction (May 5, 2011)

QUOTE=1982;2290203]Posting fake pictures of Santiago Aragon and claiming they are you is nasty! Do you fantasize about him or what?

Look ELITEBODY, GETBIG11 and all the other fag ass names you go by. Your a troll and a poser! You say you hate it here so much, Yet after you get banned or ran out of your own thread you come back under a different name with the same gay ass attitude thinking we wouldn't know it was you. Soon as you started posting in the naps forum we all knew who you was. Go play in traffic kid[/QUOTE]


*HAHAHAHAHAAH* - Of course he changed his name again & of course he posted pics of Santi and fronted like it was him - *T.R.U.....*
Everything you do and say is FALSE.....you even lie to yourself!!  Can't even believe you are around still.....


----------



## 1982 (May 5, 2011)

Whats sad is he actually believes the false shit he says in his fucked up mind

Should be dedicate a thread just for him? I'll let you have the honors deca


Back on topic in this thread! Ladies if you like your pussy to be ate please chime in. Men if you love to eat that pussy, Chime in as well.


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 5, 2011)

1982 said:


> Whats sad is he actually believes the false shit he says in his fucked up mind
> 
> Should be dedicate a thread just for him? I'll let you have the honors deca
> 
> ...


 

I dont think I'll stoop to his level by starting a thread just for him...he knows he's caught AGAIN!!  Name #9 and he STILL can't get away!  His CAPS LOCK button must be stuck....that and his growth.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 5, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I was thinking of something more like this.....


 
 o shit hell no !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! c ya!!! talk to T.R.U he would love it. he is a ass fuck


----------



## CellarDoor (May 5, 2011)

What? What's wrong?


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 5, 2011)

im scared and dont want no part of that!!!!


----------



## T.R.U (May 5, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> im scared and dont want no part of that!!!!





your the fagget bitch that said you like your salad tossed, you fucking homo bitch


----------



## T.R.U (May 5, 2011)

Real man aint niggerz


----------



## 1982 (May 5, 2011)

T.R.U kill yourself. I'll be glad when they ban your I.P


----------



## T.R.U (May 5, 2011)

1982 said:


> T.R.U kill yourself. I'll be glad when they ban your I.P




Lmao they can't ban my ip because I have a proxy server. your a dumb fuck


----------



## Hated (May 5, 2011)

T.R.U said:


> Real man aint niggerz


 
But imbeciles ^^^ are most definitely REAL. But I see what you did here, if you were being funny.


----------



## DecaConstruction (May 5, 2011)

T.R.U said:


> Lmao they can't ban my ip because I have a proxy server. your a dumb fuck


 
When are you going to realize that you are the biggest clown around these parts??  After your 9th name, you still keep showing up....and get exposed EVERY time..........*You even posted FAKE PICS OF YOURSELF!!!!!  *


----------



## 1982 (May 5, 2011)

T.R.U said:


> Lmao they can't ban my ip because I have a proxy server. your a dumb fuck



This is the pussy eating thread. NOT the incest thread T.R.U.

I made you your personal thread at your request- http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/anything-goes/129269-t-r-u-elitebody-getbig11.html


----------



## T.R.U (May 5, 2011)

ALERT NEW PICTURES OF NIGGER " 1982" AND HIS BOYFRIEND


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 5, 2011)

Wow, a tutorial

How to Eat Pussy or Everything You Need to Know About Cunnilingus But You Were Too Busy Picking the Hairs Out of Your Teeth to Ask


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 6, 2011)

T.R.U said:


> your the fagget bitch that said you like your salad tossed, you fucking homo bitch


 

you must be under the age of 20 cause you are waaaaaaaaay to inmature to be out of your teen years. real me like their salad tossed by sexy ass women
 why is the hel do you have all these gay pics on your computer? but you call me a homo lmmfao!!! wake up dude and grow the fuck up please and thank you


----------



## 1982 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## 1982 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## 1982 (May 6, 2011)




----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 6, 2011)

^What?? Black guys don't eat pussy!!


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 6, 2011)

shit you are crazy i eat pussy like a china men eats rice


----------



## 1982 (May 6, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> ^What?? Black guys don't eat pussy!!




LOL, They are lying if they say they don't. I can cum while eating pussy, that's how much I enjoy it and I'm black


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 6, 2011)

cellardoor?


----------



## TheGreatSatan (May 6, 2011)

Yep. That's me, her and her friend


----------



## 1982 (May 6, 2011)

TheGreatSatan said:


> Yep. That's me, her and her friend



Lucky bastard.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 6, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> cellardoor?



I'm not a blond. And my back is tatted up.


----------



## 1982 (May 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I'm not a blond. And my back is tatted up.



pics?


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 6, 2011)

no pic no proof? pics please or il spank you


----------



## CellarDoor (May 6, 2011)

Hey, now.  I do the spanking around here, among other things.  Other than a couple of pics in the CT, I don't post them on the forum.


----------



## 1982 (May 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey, now.  I do the spanking around here, among other things.  Other than a couple of pics in the CT, I don't post them on the forum.



Link me please


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Hey, now. I do the spanking around here, among other things. Other than a couple of pics in the CT, I don't post them on the forum.


 
 how about we spank each other? and can i get a link to them pics?


----------



## CellarDoor (May 6, 2011)

They're just a torso shot with a sign. No face and I ain't looking for those.  Do you have any idea how long the CT is?  Go find it yourself.  I think one is in the 600's and I know one is in the 300's.


----------



## CellarDoor (May 6, 2011)

1982 said:


>



I like this pic


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> They're just a torso shot with a sign. No face and I ain't looking for those. Do you have any idea how long the CT is? Go find it yourself. I think one is in the 600's and I know one is in the 300's.


 
lol yes i know how many there is lol thats why i asked you for a link!!! i want to see your back


----------



## CellarDoor (May 6, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> lol yes i know how many there is lol thats why i asked you for a link!!! i want to see your back


There aren't any pics of my back on the forum.  I was gonna direct you to the tat shop that did my work, but my pic isn't on there anymore.


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 6, 2011)

thats it!!!!! bend over!!!! its spanking time


----------



## CellarDoor (May 6, 2011)

Is your name theCaptn'?  If not, then I should warn you this is the last guy that threatened me with a spanking....


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> Is your name theCaptn'? If not, then I should warn you this is the last guy that threatened me with a spanking....


 
o shit im not im not lol


----------



## 1982 (May 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> I like this pic



My pleasure


----------



## Hated (May 6, 2011)

CellarDoor said:


> If not, then I should warn you this is the last guy that threatened me with a spanking....


 

As unlikely as it is of your having such materials, do you live on a farm or in a country town?


----------



## M4A3 (May 6, 2011)

1982 said:


> Any others here enjoying eating pussy as much as I do? I can actually cum while eating pussy!



The only way I'm cumming when I eat pussy is if we are 69ing. No way eating pussy alone is going to make me cum. 

You must be an excitable fellow.


----------



## Hated (May 6, 2011)

^^^

Is flirting with the 29 year old 1982 and soliciting an "exciting" cum-tastic experience between the two.


----------



## M4A3 (May 6, 2011)

Hated said:


> ^^^
> 
> Is flirting with the 29 year old 1982 and soliciting an "exciting" cum-tastic experience between the two.



 Only in your imagination you fag.


----------



## Hated (May 6, 2011)

My imagination doesn't include men calling each other excitable fellows. Queer.


----------



## M4A3 (May 6, 2011)

Hated said:


> My imagination doesn't include men calling each other excitable fellows. Queer.



No, but it does appear that your imagination includes fantasizing about other men engaging in an ' "exciting" cum-tastic experience' .... you fucking sick, Frisco flag-waving, butt pirate.


----------



## Hated (May 6, 2011)

You're right about one thing. I am a pirate who frequently conquers the butts and vaginas of hot women.
And don't pretend like you wouldn't want some 29 year old cross-dressing science project to shoot his juice into your piehole.


----------



## M4A3 (May 6, 2011)

Hated said:


> You're right about one thing. I am a pirate who frequently conquers the butts and vaginas of hot women.
> And don't pretend like you wouldn't want some 29 year old cross-dressing science project to shoot his juice into your piehole.



Nope, I wouldn't. But your mom and sister have offered up that experience to me frequently... I've had to pass though, as I don't fuck bitches that look like a fucking sasquatch.


----------



## Hated (May 6, 2011)

I wouldn't expect dorky cum-guzzler using tired momma jokes to fuck anything but trannies with a vast collection of 1980's paraphernalia.


----------



## Aries1 (May 6, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> Nope, I wouldn't. But your mom and sister have offered up that experience to me frequently... I've had to pass though, as I don't fuck bitches that look like a fucking sasquatch.


This was bad. Please stop posting.


----------



## M4A3 (May 6, 2011)

Aries1 said:


> This was bad. Please stop posting.



For the good of humanity, please follow the following instructions.

Thanks.


----------



## adrien (May 6, 2011)

I love eating pussy...tastes so damn good


----------



## Aries1 (May 6, 2011)

M4A3 said:


> For the good of humanity, please follow the following instructions.
> 
> Thanks.


Your cute little pictures are even worse. Give it up, son.


----------



## babyhulk (May 7, 2011)

D-BOL-74 said:


> i meant to say men who dont eat pussy are pussies lol


 

Much better! People used to ask why I never wore a condom, and I just told em it wouldn't matter, cause I would catch whatever they had by "eating" it first.

Love to eat it. Buffet style.


----------



## adrien (May 7, 2011)

if you aint eatin, you anit beatin


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 9, 2011)

back on subject i love to eat pussy!!!!!


----------



## D-BOL-74 (May 9, 2011)

here is a few more


----------



## adrien (May 9, 2011)

why in the hell would a man not eat pussy???


----------



## CellarDoor (May 9, 2011)

Hated said:


> As unlikely as it is of your having such materials, do you live on a farm or in a country town?



They sell those materials at the local Petsmart.  I am in the west after all.


----------



## grynch888 (May 10, 2011)

GOOD STUFF. KEEP IT CUMING...


----------



## 1982 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## 1982 (May 10, 2011)




----------



## adrien (May 10, 2011)

great pics!!! Good work people


----------

